# Network problems

## kan4132

I just got done an install of gentoo and for some reason my network card isn't being loaded. If I type "ifconfig eth0 up" I get " eth0: unknown interface: unknown device" I figure my module is being loaded, but when I go to load the module from /lib/modules/kerenl2.4.26/kernel/drivers/net the only driver there is the "dummy.o" file. So where are my drivers stored if not there? Have I configured my kernel wrong? should I pull my ethernet card out and reboot and then re-install it and reboot? any ideas would be helpful.

Thanks

Kan

----------

## warer

Your problem is that the kernel didn't find any network card in your computer. You are missing the correct driver in the kernel.

You need to reconfigrue your kernel.

"dmesg | grep eth" will print a line with your networking cards if any have been found.

I could tell you what option to put into the kernel if you tell me what card you have.

----------

## kan4132

The network card is the Linksys LNE100TX or LNETX100 or something like that.

and using dmesg | grep eth didn't return anything, :-/ so I threw dmesg | grep eth* at it and it returned a lot of stuff but none of it even mentioned the ethernet adapter.

----------

## kan4132

I selected the DEChip compatible TULIP driver and the Generic DEChip driver support and am compiling the kernel now, I will let you know if it works.

Thanks

Kan

----------

## kan4132

Sorry to post so many replies so quickly, but This is what I've tried since my last posting, I've added "dhcpcd_eth0="-HD" to my /etc/conf.d/net file (this got rid of my netmount error that I was receiving that I don't think I've mentioned before but is mentioned in other posts), I've change my runlevel for net.eth0 from default to boot (This got rid of the netmount error but left the red exclamation points in the boot process), I've removed the "Generic DECchip" support from the kernel.

what has this produced? I can no longer see my eth0 card. Before I rebooted I could get the darn thing to come up using ifconfig eth0 up but I wasn't getting an IP address, so I rebooted. 

So if anyone has any pointers, I'd really appreciate it.

Thanks

Kan

----------

## krinn

Your network card isn't working and we can't guess why without clues...

Provide output of

```

lspci | grep Ether

```

```

find /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*.ko" | grep net

```

```

lsmod

```

----------

## kan4132

when I type "lspci | grep Ether" I get the following 

-bash:lspci: command not found

when I type /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*.ko" | grep net 

I get nothing

when I change it to /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name "*.o" | grep

I get 

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/video/nvidia.o

/lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/dummy.o

and when I type lsmod I have no modules listed

----------

## krinn

emerge pciutils

So you will have lspci command and retry after.

you could also try 

cat /proc/pci | grep Ether

your network card must be compile inside the kernel if you don't have the module, or you didn't do make modules_install

Try to build it as module, it's better for debug, cause you will see failure to load it when doing modprobe modulename and you could try some other modules to guess your card.

----------

## ewtrowbr

I generally fire up any piece of hardware with a knoppix boot disk to find out the modules that should be used. boot up with "knoppix 2" and do a "dmesg | grep Eth". Take not of what driver is used to enable Eth0. Then boot your system back up, make menuconfig and build a kernel with the right modules. 

alternatively, you can just rebuild the kernel with module support for all of the 10/100 cards possible. The correct one should identify your hardware and spring into action.

erich

----------

## kan4132

Two things, NEVER PULL OUT YOUR FLASH MEMORY WHILE YOUR COMPUTER IS ON... I thought I just fried my motherboard I pulled the flash card out and the system went down    :Mad:   Which I don't understand. Something must be wrong in the kernel there 

well here's the output of the lspci | grep Ether

02:06.0 Non-VGA unclassified device: Lite-On Communications Inc LNE100TX [Linksys EtherFast 10/100] (rev 25)

----------

## kan4132

 *ewtrowbr wrote:*   

> I generally fire up any piece of hardware with a knoppix boot disk to find out the modules that should be used. boot up with "knoppix 2" and do a "dmesg | grep Eth". Take not of what driver is used to enable Eth0. Then boot your system back up, make menuconfig and build a kernel with the right modules. 
> 
> alternatively, you can just rebuild the kernel with module support for all of the 10/100 cards possible. The correct one should identify your hardware and spring into action.
> 
> erich

 

And then once I've identified the correct module I can go back and rebuild the kernel again so that I only have that one module installed. I might have to try that.

----------

## kan4132

before I go and install all of the drivers for all the network cards, I'd just like to see if anyone knows which module is used for the Linksys LNE100TX card...

----------

## kan4132

Anyone think starting from scratch would be the smartest idea?

Thanks for all the help everyone, I'm starting to get really frustrated by this, because I'm pretty sure that the driver I need to use is /lib/modules/2.4.26-gentoo-r9/kernel/drivers/net/tulip/tulip.o I think that's the right path, that's from memory. and when I insmod it I can then ifconfig eth0 up it and then I try to use dhcpcd and the thing runs ifconfig eth0 down becuase all of a sudden eth0 isn't listed anymore under ifconfig. for some reason dhclient wasn't installed so I can't use that and without having the packages on the computer I can't really install anything. I think If anyone has any suggestions. please help.

Kan

----------

## brentgr

Kan,

I am in a similar boat.  Running lspci in Gentoo generates the following:

Lynksys NC100 Network Everywhere Fast Ethernet 10/100 (rev11)

Your troubles helped me solve my problem, so maybe this will help.  For one, it was the tulip driver, and as soon as I used insmod tulip.ko, the card came up and when I run lsmod, it is in the list.  Then by running dhcpcd -DH, the dhcp server came up and I am surfing the web.

The system is a multiboot system - I am running Fedora Core 2 on another partition and the card comes up fine.  To ensure it wasn't the kernel, I pretty much copied all tne network card values from the FC2 config file into my Gentoo file.  

Running lsmod in FC2 lists all the modules, however, like you when I run it in Gentoo, I get nothing (except now I see tulip).  I am using the 2.6.9 kernel version.  I think the problem may be a lack of module support in the kernel configuration under Gentoo and for some reason the modules aren't  being loaded.  

I am not an expert by any means, so anyone else's thoughts are more than welcome.  I am going to recompile to recompile the kernel with Tulip built in and see what happens.

Brent

----------

## krinn

ok clear now

Once compile as module do

```

modprobe tulip

ifconfig eth0 192.168.x.x

route add default gw gatewayip (if you use a router)

```

This way you will bypass your problem with dhcp, and once net is working you can emerge needed packages...

----------

## kan4132

Krinn and Brent, 

Thank you, I'll take a look at these when I get home from work today. 

Kan

----------

## brentgr

Kan,

As an update, when I rebuilt the kernel with Tulip support (rather than as a module) along with DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support and Generic DECchip & DIGITAL Etherworks PCI/EISA built in, the card came up at boot and the dhcpcd worked as advertised.

Good luck,

Brent

----------

## kelargo

how is a person suppose to know that "tulip" is the 

module for a Lite-On ethernet controller?

that's what I'm getting from this thread?

 :Surprised: 

----------

## Black Imp

 *kelargo wrote:*   

> how is a person suppose to know that "tulip" is the 
> 
> module for a Lite-On ethernet controller?
> 
> that's what I'm getting from this thread?
> ...

 

i'm asking many questions like that about a lot of linux aspects. From this topic I've finally found for instance why on earth lspci command is available with livecd and is not after the installation. I hope one day to be able to contribute to linux world at least making some good and structural tutorial about every bulk packs needed to run the system, where they are located, how they work, how to set them in order to exploit them and the name map of the most known drivers.

----------

## kan4132

 *brentgr wrote:*   

> Kan,
> 
> As an update, when I rebuilt the kernel with Tulip support (rather than as a module) along with DECchip Tulip (dc2114x) PCI support and Generic DECchip & DIGITAL Etherworks PCI/EISA built in, the card came up at boot and the dhcpcd worked as advertised.
> 
> Good luck,
> ...

 

Brent you seem to mention Tulip support, DECchip Tulip and Generic Tulip. Am I reading this right that you included 3 sections for Tulip? The reason I ask is that in the 2.4.26-gentoo-r9 there only seems to be 2 listed for Tulip, Both of which are the DECchip sections. 

Kan

----------

## kan4132

Well, I finally said forget this, and decided to start over from scratch and re-install Gentoo. One thing I noticed that I had skipped was that small tiny line in the fdisk /dev/hda section where you mark the /dev/hda1 section as bootable. So that might have been causing problems somewhere further down the line.   :Embarassed:  I also ripped out the linksys card and installed a dlink and then made sure to copy over the resolv.conf file from another computer I was using, and VOOOLAH it started installing YAYAYAYAYYAYAY... well if it doesn't continue to install. I'll be very mad.  :Sad:  but hey. we'll see right?

Thanks for all of your input everyone, it was a lot of help and I learned a couple of things. 

Thanks

Kan

----------

## kan4132

 *kelargo wrote:*   

> how is a person suppose to know that "tulip" is the 
> 
> module for a Lite-On ethernet controller?
> 
> that's what I'm getting from this thread?
> ...

 

I finally slowed down my whole install process (I'm kind of impatient and hyper.... bad combo) and I read the help files for all of the NIC cards. Thats what it comes down too... I guess when the geeks say RTFM I should listen    :Very Happy:   Thanks for all your help guys. I def learned quite a bit. and everytime I re-install gentoo I learn MORE YAYAYAYYAYA to learning  :Smile: 

Thanks everyone

Kan

----------

